# A small question about theming..



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, so this isnt a theme release, so it has to be in the general forum. 
The other day, on Droid-life, I read about how you can extract your framework-res.apk on your phone, swap out your soft key image files, then rezip the apk again, then move it over into /system/app and reboot your phone to apply new soft keys on the go with the Nexus. Would this work with say battery icons? Just put my custom battery icons on my sd, then move them into framework, rezip and move the framework over into the system? Would that actually work? Because to my knowledge, apks have to be resigned after they're extracted, does android do this for you if you do it on your phone? If so, I would like to do that so someone let me know if you know anything please.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

Do not unzip and re-zip on the phone, it will brick you. Copy your framework.apk, or systemUI.apk, or which ever apk you want to theme to your SD card. Then with winrar, or 7zip on a windows pc open the zip (do not extract it) drag and drop your new battery icons into the correct folder (make sure the files you are replacing are named exactly like the files you are dropping into you zip) then you can put it into a zip and flash it, or (I think this works) move it back to the system files and reboot


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I tried it actually. It didn't work. Just made the status bar permanently gone lol. I didn't think it would work but it sure would be easy lol. I was about to update to the newest ics alpha anyway.

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> I tried it actually. It didn't work. Just made the status bar permanently gone lol. I didn't think it would work but it sure would be easy lol. I was about to update to the newest ics alpha anyway.


After themeing some apk's today I came across the reason I thought it would work, I swapped out the news and weather widget this way and it worked, but not the framework.


----------

